

Tell HN : Conversational difficulties are for real  - chris_dcosta

I just read this essay by PG<p>http://www.paulgraham.com/word.html<p>And funnily enough it reminded me of the Office Hours sections of TechCrunch Disrupt that I've seen online. Sometimes he has people on stage and you see that the conversation is just... "difficult".<p>Maybe this isn't what was meant by the essay, but I thought I'd share it. I just hope I'm not so difficult to talk to!
======
polyfractal
To be fair, those people are on stage in front of a live audience. Even very
personable people can freeze up when under pressure like that.

